# navegar por Internet



## Deccius

Wie sagt man "navegar por Internet" auf Deutsch?  Ich weiß das deutsche Verb "surfen", aber kann es benutzt werden, um "navegar por Internet" auszudrücken?  Vielen Dank.


----------



## valy822

Ich glaube _im Internet surfen_ aber ich bin nicht sicher ueber die Praeposition.


----------



## kt_81

Sí, es correcto.

*im* Internet surfen


----------



## valy822

kt_81 said:


> Sí, es correcto.
> 
> *im* Internet surfen


 
Danke fuer deine Bestaetigung.


----------



## heidita

Para leer algo sobre esto: 

*Internetsurfen*


----------



## Deccius

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------

